# hello from the egyptian2



## cairoky (Nov 22, 2010)

HELLO ALL AHMED FROM EGYPT 
Is there anyone here Arabic (FROM EGYPT)
All my knowledge of Freemasonry series called Arrivals and your image like devils and the whole chain as a scenario based on a conspiracy theory so I decided to login to your forum in order to try to understand

Finally, sorry for my English


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 23, 2010)

Ahmed,

I apologize for not responding to your message - unfortunately I do not speak Arabic, I only know "ahlan wa sahlan".

Also, I am sorry to say, we have no devil images or conspiracy theory chains. We are just a group of men trying to become better men


----------



## cairoky (Nov 23, 2010)

ahlan wa sahlan qpzil :d  I'm sorry that you Did you get me wrong I did not say that you are the demons but the series tel that series, I said that I've seen that said this and I am pleased to be part of this forum and finally ahlan wa sahlan


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 23, 2010)

No demons here, my friend. Only some of the finest and most honorable men you will find anywhere. 

How can we help in your quest to understand better?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome Ahmed!  I do not speak Arabic either.  I have not seen the series the "Arrivals" so I do not know how Freemasons we portrayed in the series.  We can question many questions about Freemasonry you may have.  We are not demons or for that matter even a religion.  Freemasonry teaches tolerance of other people's beliefs and religions.  Many people over the ages have attempted to demonize Freemasonry, mostly because our teaching of tolerance runs counter to their teachings of intolerance.  

Conspiracy theorists invent new theories every day, that defy logic and reason.  Some label us as a powerful cult that controls the world, yet they can not explain our inability to stop all of the disinformation about our fraternity.  They label us as destructive, but Freemasonry have organized the largest system of free medicial hospitals in the world.  They call us secret, but we hide in large buildings clearly and proudly adored with our name and symbols.  We are also listed in phone books, run announcements in newspapers, and take part in very public ceremonies like parades.  

That is not to say the Freemasons do not have a reputation as being revolutionaries.  Freemasons have taken part in our share of revolutions including the American Revolution.  The great error comes when conspiracy theorist ignore the fact that in Revolutions famous for a side being lead by Freemasons, is that the revolution resulted in establishing a "New Order", as theorist like to call it.  The often neglect to mention the new order established is trace to a Latin phrase on America's Great Seal which translates into "New Order for the Ages".  This alludes that following the American Revolution, America was founded as the first country and government established in 2,000 years where the people were to govern themselves, instead of being ruled by a monarch of some type.  So for the time, it was a new concept.


----------

